# [solved] Mounting /dev for udev [oops]

## 178238

Moin moin,

Ich habe gerade Gentoo frisch aufgesetzt, und wurde gleich mit dieser netten Meldung begüßt:

```
* Mounting proc at /proc ... [OK]

* Mounting sysfs at /sys ... [OK]

* Mounting /dev for udev    [oops]

* The "mount" command failed with error:

wrong fs, bad option, bad superblock on udev, missing codepage or other error

In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so

* Since this is a critical task, startup cannot continue

```

dmesg komplett zu abzutippen ist freilich etwas schwierig, aber es waren keine Fehler zu erkennen.  Stressig ist, das meine root Partition /dev/sda3 mit xfs nur als read-only gemountet wird. Ich muss also für jede kleine Änderung mit der LiveCD starten. Ich tappe bei der Sache wirklich im dunklen. In diesem Posting https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-675509.html heißt es man soll 

```

CONFIG_TMPFS=y 
```

setzen, aber das ist bei mir bereits der Fall. Ich vermute mal ich hab bei der kernel Konfiguration irgendetwas vergessen, nur komm ich beim besten Willen nicht darauf was.   :Question: 

Hat jemand eine Idee? 

Mfg

LumpiLast edited by 178238 on Mon Mar 24, 2008 9:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NightDragon

Mich würde mal deine grub.confg und vorallem das Syslog interessieren. Kopieren.

Check auf jedenfall mal Deine /etc/fstab

----------

## 178238

grub.conf ist bei mir noch recht kurz:

```

default 0

timeout 10

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r3

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/sda3

```

fstab sollte alles passen:

```

/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda3      /      xfs      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0 

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

```

Syslog... Da muss ich erstmal fragen wie ich da denn rankomme?   :Wink:   Syslog-ng arbeitet ja noch nicht und die Ausgabe von dmesg.. wird die denn irgendwo gespeichert?

Mfg

Lumpi

----------

## NightDragon

Hm..... Starte mal mit der LIVE-CD, mach ein chroot und merge dann udev neu.

Check ebenfalls deine Kernel auf udev... vielleicht hast Du dort ja vergessen udev auszuwählen.

Die Ausgabe von dmesg kannst Du übrigens ganz einfach umleiten:

```

dmesg > /root/dmesg.log

```

und mit

```

mount /dev/sda3 -o remount,rw

```

Kannst Du deine Platte read/write remounten.

----------

## 178238

Tso, danke erstmal für die Tipps. Hier gibts also den syslog: http://pastebin.com/m7db9e612

Udev ist aktivirt. Hab es auch grade neu emerget - keine Veränderung.

Ich hoffe mal dass vllt jemand am syslog etwas erkennen kann, außer dass ich mein System von Knoppix aus gebaut habe  :Very Happy: 

Mfg

Lumpi

----------

## Max Steel

Also das hier ist doch recht seltsam:

```
272: sdb: unknown partition table
```

Aber sonst fällt mir hier nichts auf.

Jetzt würde mich deine config des KErnels interresieren, vielleicht lässt sich da was finden.

----------

## 178238

/dev/sdb ist lediglich unformatiert   :Wink:   Wie gesagt das System ist ganz frisch.

Hier ist mal meine kernel config: http://pastebin.com/m7913fff8  Was SATA Treiber angeht ist vermutlich das ein oder andere aktiv was nicht benötigt wird, aber das sollte keine Probleme machen. Hoff ich   :Razz: 

Mfg

Lumpi

----------

## Max Steel

Nein das sollte keine Probs machen.

Aaalso,

ICh schreib mal so auf was sich noch interresant für udev anhören könnte.

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD
```

Wie gesagt könnte, ich habs drinn, und bei mir läuft es.

Sonst wüsste ich nicht was schiefläuft.

Du könntest ja mal udev mit FEATURES="${FEATURES} test" nochmal mergen, vll gibt es da beim testen schon Probleme.

----------

## 178238

Hui, also CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD hat tatsächlich etwas bewirkt. Ich frag mich nur was   :Very Happy: 

Nur mal grob abgetippt, so sieht es beim Hochfahren aus:

```

[...]

* Mounting proc at /proc... [ok]

* Mounting sysfs at /sys... [ok]

* Mounting /dev for udev... [ok]

* Starting udevd...

udevd[935]: init_udevd_socket: error getting socket: Function not implemented

error initializing udevd socket

udevd[935]: main: error initializing udevd socket [!!]

* Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents [ok]

* Letting udev process events... [!!]

* Finalizing udev configuration... [ok]

* Mounting devpts as /dev/pts... [ok]

* Checking root filesystem...

/sbin/fsck.xfs: /dev/sda3 does not exist

* Filesystem couldn't be fixed :( [!!]

Give root password for maintenance

[...]

```

Mal ganz davon abgesehn das udev wohl das ein oder andere Problem macht, habe ich gleich die Kriese gekriegt als ich "Filesystem couldn't be fixed" gelesen hab. /dev/sda3 lässt sich aber ganz normal mounten. Ein fsck erzählt mir aber wieder "/sbin/fsck.xfs: /dev/sda3 does not exist".

Wo liegt hier nur das Problem? bei udev, bei xfs, oder gar irgendetwas im Bezug auf SATA? Und vor allem: Wie bekomme ich das wieder hin?   :Shocked: 

BTW: udev mit FEATURES=test bringt leider auch nichts aufschlussreiches. 

Mfg 

Lumpi

----------

## Max Steel

hmmm, mit welchen USE-Flags baust du udev, vll lässt sich da noch was finden.

Auch wenn die Festplatten/Partitionen existieren.

Der KErnel verwendet ja ein static-/dev und der Funktioniert.

Erst init schaltet, beim mounten von /dev for udev, auf udev um.

udevd sollte dieses /dev (im Übrigen dann ein tmpfs mit +/- 10 MB) füllen.

vll hilft ja ein manuelles udev-start in Form eines eigenes Runscript:

/etc/init.d/udev-start

```
#! /dev/runscript

depend() {

        before *

        after modules

}

start() {

        ebegin "udevstart nach udevd"

        /sbin/udevstart

        eend

}

stop() {

        :

}
```

Aber ehrlich gesagt, glaube ich das nicht so einfach, probiers aus, mein Vater nimmt auch so eines, weil es ohne nicht funktioniert(e).

Und das checkroot script die depend auf:

```
depend () {

         before *

         after udev-start

}
```

ändern, damit es da nicht zu komplikationen kommt

Edith:

Sorry fürs viele Editieren, aber das ist jetzt die Endversion.

----------

## 178238

Nabend,

Danke für die Tipps, hab alles mal ausprobiert und auch selbst noch einiges rumexperimentiert, leider alles ohne Erfolg/Veränderung . Aber - Gentoo sei dank -  mit genkernel läuft alles astrein. Ich setzte den Thread mal auf solved und bedanke mich nocheinmal für die Hilfe. Wenn aber jemand zufällig eine Idee hat wo in meiner Kernel .config der Fehler lag: sofort posten   :Wink: 

Mfg

Lumpi

----------

## revargne

 *derlumpi wrote:*   

> Wenn aber jemand zufällig eine Idee hat wo in meiner Kernel .config der Fehler lag: sofort posten

 

Also 100%ig sicher bin ich mir da nicht aber anscheinend ist in Deiner .config das Networking nicht aktiviert:

```
# Networking

#

#

#

# CONFIG_NET is not set
```

Es geht dabei konkret um die Unix domain sockets (CONFIG_UNIX), welche im Bereich Networking aktiviert werden müssen.

Diese werden _auf jeden Fall_ vom System benötigt auch wenn man ohne Netzwerk arbeitet.

Hatte dadurch einen ähnlichen Fehler mit udev  :Smile: 

ciao,

   der Maddin

----------

